# Recommend a ladies watch - budget £100



## simba

Hi there,

My mums birthday is coming - she is going to be 51 and she has asked for a watch for her birthday. 

Never looked into ladies watches before, can you kind people please fire in some recommendations. Should be a bracelet kind and I would like to give a nice timepiece. 


Budget to start £100. 

Thanks


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*

I'm not sure what you make, but if you can afford it, I would spend more. It is your mother we are talking about, so I would think design (to her liking) would be more important than price in this case. That being said, this is a nice offering from Skagen for around your price and it is more mature and elegant than their other offerings. It can be had for 82 dollars on eBay.


----------



## simba

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*



Shepperdw said:


> I'm not sure what you make, but if you can afford it, I would spend more. It is your mother we are talking about, so I would think design (to her liking) would be more important than price in this case. That being said, this is a nice offering from Skagen for around your price and it is more mature and elegant than their other offerings. It can be had for 82 dollars on eBay.


Hi. Seems like a nice brand. I think £100 may be better to get some more variety to start off with.

skagen have some nice designs


----------



## sl7vk

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*

Seiko 5

They have a number of very nice, automatic ladies watches at a very resonable price. bought one for my wife a few years ago & it's her favorite watch.


----------



## James_

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*

*Citizen Eco-Drive FD1000-57A FD1000-57*








*Citizen Eco-Drive Super Titanium EW2101-59B EW2101-59 Ladies Watch*









Citizen Eco-Drive EO1041-54D EO1041-54 Womens Watch


----------



## simba

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*

Thanks guys, look nice 

Keep em coming


----------



## KCZ

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*

I would try to get a better sense of what SIZE watch she would like. And gold-tone or silver-tone (does she want it to coordinate with her jewelry?). She may well dislike some of the larger watches that are currently trendy. Then I would be prepared to spend just a tad more and get a Citizen Eco-Drive.


----------



## Skippy4000

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*

Also, the main thing that men need to remember when shopping for a lady is that they typically do NOT want a mechanical watch. Women accessorize and they don't like to have to wear something everyday or wind something everyday, and they most certainly do not typically want to set the thing often. That is most women. My girlfriend actually wears a hand wind HMT and a Seiko 5. Hahaha. That is my fault though. I corrupted her (sorta, I still leave out technical details, I just showed her how to wind it). My mother still refuses to wear them and no other girl I dated cared anything for them.


----------



## *El Ocho 1*

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*

Yeah, I always have to be setting he time on my wife's seiko 5.

But she did tell me it was her favorite watch.


----------



## AustinOX

Yep, find out what size, metal color, type of bracelet/ strap, and dial color she likes, then buy the Citizen or Seiko that meets her criteria and is within your budget. My wife has a Seiko and has been happy with it. The Seiko SXDA33 is similar to what she has, and is only $79 usd.


----------



## Uber

she'd probably recognise ROTARY - all in your budget


----------



## OrangeSport

I would also suggest Rotary at the price point in the UK. Rotary usually offers great quality and design along with good value. My solid gold Rotary, which admittedly cost a lot more, has lasted me over 20 years so far with no problems.


----------



## geoffbot

DKNY Ladies twist watch - £89


----------



## DCOmegafan

Swiss Army watches are nice. And well made. I think they can be had within your budget.

You might also want to think about whether or not water resistance matters. Or a leather strap vs. bracelet. My wife kills her watches by getting them wet, since she can't be bothered to remove them when she gets into water. So I'd only get her a bracelet and ideally something with 50m WR or better. Your mother might be more sensible.


----------



## simba

Hi guys, just to give an update i ended up getting getting a Seiko solar SUP051P1 for my mum. She had Rotary already and was after something else. It was between this Seiko and another in the range and a Bulova which were working out the near the target price after cashback. I let her choose from a vast selection in the end . Got it for £98 delivered after cashback, best price online, so a decent deal! Havent seen it cheaper than £149 in the AD.









Runners Up:


----------



## Bronte

I got a Seiko 5 for my mom, and I was disappointed with the folded metal bracelet. I'm a big Seiko proponent, but this is a dealbreaker for me. (I wasn't aware of it when I purchased the watch. My mom seems to like it, but I plan to get hers something to replace it soon.)


----------



## dcdude

*Re: Recommend a ladies watch - budget £80*



*El Ocho 1* said:


> Seiko 5
> 
> They have a number of very nice, automatic ladies watches at a very resonable price. bought one for my wife a few years ago & it's her favorite watch.
> 
> View attachment 665910
> 
> 
> View attachment 665912


That's great to hear, because I just bought my wife almost the exact same watch in a "wide lug" 50M version, the SYMG35K1. I plan to mess with the band, but I'm not sure which way I'll go. I guess I'll also have to look forward to setting it for her a lot...


----------

